# Vice for Xmas/Anniversary options?



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

For my Christmas/Anniversary present, I'd like a new vice for my bench.

What are the inexpensive options for a woodworking vise I can attach to my bench, like a leg vice or a moxon type vice, or something along those lines?

Or even plans for a shop built vice using a 3/4" threaded rod ...

I'd like to keep it under $50 if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A friend has this one and is quite happy with it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

great thanks. that is in my price range, and it has gotten good reviews.

i'll be heading over there one lunch time soon to look at it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

ADvice is free, Chris...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL....

I had visions of open fire, bear skin rug and a bottle of red.........................


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is one I made. I used an old vice for the hardware. If you make one you should use something with an acme thread instead of a threaded rod.


----------



## Bundy (Dec 8, 2012)

If you have a local craigslist I've found some great 2nd hand woodworking equipment for the fraction of the cost of new in fine shape. Browse wood working forums too for equipment for sale. Other than those if you want to make one completely out of wood last months "Shop Notes" had a good pictorial on how to cut wooden threads.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks folks. art, i realize that acme rod opens and closes faster, but is there another reason why i should use acme rod as opposed to threaded rod?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> thanks folks. art, i realize that acme rod opens and closes faster, but is there another reason why i should use acme rod as opposed to threaded rod?


At the same tpi, they will open at close at the same rate! However, the acme thread is stronger and not as likely to strip as allthread.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Typical 3/4" threaded rod is 10 TPI. Pretty much simply because of the way it is made, acme rod threads are much thicker, so I bet you can't even get acme rod with 10 TPI ... no?

Wouldn't you have to REALLY get on it hard to strip a 3/4" rod?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> Typical 3/4" threaded rod is 10 TPI. Pretty much simply because of the way it is made, acme rod threads are much thicker, so I bet you can't even get acme rod with 10 TPI ... no?
> 
> Wouldn't you have to REALLY get on it hard to strip a 3/4" rod?


Yes, you can get 3/4 10tpi acme. Even 3/4 16tpi! For light duty use, you can probably get by with allthread. Won't be as strong, won't last as long, cost less. Those tradeoffs again!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, what .. are the gullets between the threads deeper and perpendicular to the bolt, making it less likely to strip? And I guess the steel is stronger too ... ?

Damn tradeoffs!

I should look into hardware kits for vises .... any recommendations?


----------



## Ranger1 (Dec 13, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> LOL....
> 
> I had visions of open fire, bear skin rug and a bottle of red.........................


I'm with you James, I was not sure if he wanted a new vice or a new vise??:laugh:


----------



## Mufdi (Dec 30, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> LOL....
> 
> I had visions of open fire, bear skin rug and a bottle of red.........................


It would not be too good for Oz:jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mufdi said:


> It would not be too good for Oz:jester:


Not today, anyway, Ian.

It is 37C here today......


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed I spelled it wrong after I hit submit!

Sigh


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I'll start with a threaded rod based VISE, and see how long that lasts. With a coupling nut, it probably won't strip very quickly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...bear skin rug and a bottle of red."
Wait let me fix that; 'bare skin, rug, and a bottle of Red'.
There, now we're good for the beach!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

The 3/4-10 threaded rod will work well I used it for my 1st.vise then I moved up to 1 1/4 Acme rod,,by the way acme is the name for hvy.duty threaded rod..


===========



Chris Curl said:


> I think I'll start with a threaded rod based VISE, and see how long that lasts. With a coupling nut, it probably won't strip very quickly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob, you made me finally get off my duff and look up the origin.
From Wiki...
"The company name in the Road Runner cartoons is ironic,_ since the word acme is derived from Greek (ακμή; English transliteration: acmē)_ meaning the peak, zenith or prime, and products from the fictional Acme Corporation are both generic and failure-prone."


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> thanks folks. art, i realize that acme rod opens and closes faster, but is there another reason why i should use acme rod as opposed to threaded rod?


The threads on an acme will in most instances be stronger and won't strip out. Keep you eye on Ctraigs list you can pick up a used vice for less than the acme rod will sell for at Woodcraft. I have the acme rod listed for $5 dollars if interested you could have it for free just pay the shipping.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Xmast-anniversary.*



jw2170 said:


> LOL....
> 
> I had visions of open fire, bear skin rug and a bottle of red.........................


Except for the rug and the open fire, I had the same visions for my 35th chrismast-anniversary!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL... Spendy:
Precision Acme Threaded Bars - Acme Threaded Rods & Nuts | MSCDirect.com

Acme Thread Heavy Hex Nuts - Heavy-Duty Hex Nuts | MSCDirect.com

My choice for my next vice? Something along these lines:
Manual Wood Threader 1-1/2" (6 tpi) | Doweling & Wood Threading

Then it opens doors for "other" later projects...


----------



## Empirical Realist (Mar 4, 2011)

That Harbor Freight vise will work, but it lacks a quick release, and the handle isn't particularly smooth. It's probably better than not having a vise, but I decided to wait for a deal on one that I would be less likely to want to replace. FWIW, I got one at Rockler at a significant discount.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Empirical Realist said:


> That Harbor Freight vise will work, but it lacks a quick release, and the handle isn't particularly smooth. It's probably better than not having a vise, but I decided to wait for a deal on one that I would be less likely to want to replace. FWIW, I got one at Rockler at a significant discount.


On the Harbor Freight vise... all true. It will work. For what it "is" and "does," it is worth the price paid for it. It's a good starter vise.

And on vise quick releases, if and when you go to build your own vise... Remember us mentioning John Heisz (www.ibuildit.ca)? He's the one that built that Homemade Sliding table saw out of a Makita? (also featured on Woodworking for engineers)

Well, John Heisz also has written up and videoed his quick release woodworking vise project. I think to go along the write-up, there's 11 video segments? Might give you some ideas.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I watched that. Pretty cool.

I got a couple of pieces of 12" long 3/4 threaded rod and am going to make either a twin screw (moxon) or leg vise out of that.

I'm leaning toward the leg vise. But watching the Logan Cabinet Shoppe videos, I am learning about other methods of holding work that don't require a vise at all.


----------

